
Consciousness Is Not Mysterious - csbrooks
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/01/consciousness-color-brain/423522/?single_page=true
======
api
Life is not mysterious. It is merely carbon, hydrogen, oxygen, nitrogen, ...

